# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  Gavrilla Koi - Isa Showa & Okawa Shiro Keeping Contest 2016

## Gavrilla Koi Farm

*Gavrilla Koi Isa Showa & Okawa Shiro Utsuri Keeping Contest 2016*

Meneruskan mimpi besar Abah Putnus untuk memiliki penangkaran koi yang berkualiatas, serta bertepatan dengan ulang tahun Gavrilla koi farm yang ke-9 dan aktifnya kembali Gavrilla Koi Farm setelah 2 tahun vakum. Sambil menunggu program utama Gavrilla yaitu breeding ikan berkualitas dan KC produk anakan Gavrilla, maka dengan ini kami bermaksud untuk mengadakan kegiatan keeping contest untuk jenis Showa dan Shiro import.

*Tujuan Kegiatan*
Meningkatkan kemampuan keeping melalui kegiatan yang memotivasi dan menyenangkanMenciptakan sarana belajar bagi komunitas dengan cara memberikan alternatif bagaimana memelihara koi yang baikMempererat tali silaturahmi bagi Komunitas Koi IndonesiaSecara tidak langsung meningkatkan kecintaan terhadap Koi lewat keinginan memelihara Koi dengan cara sebaik  baiknya.
*
Bentuk Kegiatan*
Kegiatan ini bertujuan untuk mempertandingkan kemampuan keeping Koi selama periode 8 bulan. Koi yang akan dipelihara disediakan Penyelenggara dengan pertimbangan kesamaan kualitas, karakter, umur dan ukuran relatif. Partisipan bebas menentukan keeping technique (feeding regime, jenis atau merek pakan, dan lainnya). Jenis koi yang akan dipertandingkan terdiri dari 2 group:

*Group A : 38 ekor Isa Showa*

Size : 15  20 cmSex : unknownSertifikat Breeder (Isa Koi Farm)

*Group B : 28 ekor Okawa Shiro*

Size : 17  23 cmSex : unknownSertifikat Dealer JKC

*Waktu Kegiatan*
Kegiatan akan berlangsung selama 8 bulan, dari Januari - September 2016

*Harga Perolehan*

Harga 1 (satu) ekor ditetapkan secara Lelang dengan start awal Rp. 1.500.000,- dengan kelipatan Rp. 100.000 untuk Isa ShowaHarga 1 (satu) ekor ditetapkan secara Lelang dengan start awal Rp. 1.200.000,- dengan kelipatan Rp. 100.000 untuk Okawa Shiro

*Aturan Lelang :*

Waktu Lelang : Dimulai pada tanggal 22 Januari 2016 dan berakhir hari Jumat 29 Januari 2016 pukul 21.00 waktu Server KOI's dengan perpanjangan waktu 10 menit. Dalam kurun waktu 21:00-21:10 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 10 menit dari 21:10 , dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.
Contoh : 21.00-21.10 ada yang bid, maka lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21.11-21.20. Jika 21.21-21.30 tidak ada yang bid maka lelang berakhir tapi jika ada yang bid lelang diperpanjang 21.31-21.40 dst.Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara memposting nomor ikan serta harga Koi pilihannyaKoi sudah harus dilunasi selambat  lambatnya Tanggal 4 Februari 2016Jika tidak ada konfirmasi dari partisipan yg menang lelang dalam waktu tersebut diatas, maka panitia BERHAK untuk menawarkan ikan tersebut ke bidder ke 2, jika bidder kedua tidak bersedia maka ikan akan kembali ke kolam

*Hadiah:*
Juara 1: Cash 5 % dari omset masing-masing group
Juara 2: Cash 3 % dari omset masing-masing group
Juara 3: Cash 2 % dari omset masing-masing group

Kami juga akan sediakan hadiah tambahan berupa 3 ekor kumonryu dan 3 ekor matsukawabake hasil anakan Gavrilla Koi Farm bagi 6 peserta yang beruntung.

*Pengambilan / Pengiriman Ikan*

Ikan berada di Gavrilla Koi Farm PuncakPengambilan ikan dapat dilakukan dengan datang langsung ke Gavrilla Koi Farm atau pengiriman ikan dapat di bantu oleh Gavrilla Koi Farm dengan biaya di tanggung oleh pemenang.Untuk proses pengambilan/pengiriman ikan bisa konfirmasi pengiriman ke : Gavrilla Koi Farm  Kang Asep (0813-2380-2033)

*Tata Cara Penjurian*
Peserta wajib mengirimkan foto terakhir dan size ikan serta video durasi minimal 10 detik dan di email ke :  [email protected] paling lambat tanggal 1 Oktober 2016.

*Donasi*
10% dari hasil KC ini akan diserahkan ke KOIs dan akan digunakan untuk kepentingan pengembangan komunitas koi.

*Lain-lain*
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam peraturan ini akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya.


Happy Bidding  :First: 


*Group A - Isa Showa*

   

 






  

 





  

 


  

 


  

 

  

 


  

 


  



*Group B - Okawa Shiro Utsuri*

  

 

  

 

  

 

  

 

  

 

  

_
Note : Video ikan lainnya akan di attach terpisah 
_

----------


## Gavrilla Koi Farm

SW 11-15




SW 16-20

----------


## Gavrilla Koi Farm

SW 21-25





*SW 26 - 30*

----------


## Gavrilla Koi Farm

*SW 31-35




SW 36-38


*

----------


## Gavrilla Koi Farm

*SU 01-05





SU 06-10


*

----------


## Gavrilla Koi Farm

*SU 11-15





SU 16-20


*

----------


## Gavrilla Koi Farm

*SU 21-25





SU 26-28


*

----------


## doitsu

ob no 16 pak

----------


## doitsu

ob swno 16 pak

----------


## LDJ

Selamat beraktivitas kembali..semoga sukses KC nya
Body ikannya bagus2.
 :Thumb:

----------


## Gavrilla Koi Farm

Baby ChampionKOI's ID:Join DateSep 2014Posts51Rep Power0

Rekap sementara:

No Ikan Higest Bid Bidder
SW 01 1,500,000 epoe
SW 02 1,600,000 reizo29
SW 03 1,500,000 muliadi99 
SW 04 1,500,000 
SW 05 1,500,000 epoe
SW 06 2,600,000 freddy suryadi
SW 07 1,600,000 hendrawb 
SW 08 1,500,000 epoe
SW 09 1,500,000 
SW 10 1,500,000 
SW 11 1,500,000 e. gartina
SW 12 1,500,000 epoe
SW 13 1,500,000 
SW 14 1,500,000 
SW 15 1,600,000 e. gartina
SW 16 2,000,000 doitsu
SW 17 1,500,000 epoe
SW 18 1,500,000 bedut
SW 19 1,500,000 
SW 20 1,600,000 e. gartina
SW 21 1,600,000 29kois
SW 22 1,500,000 fajarhto
SW 23 1,500,000 muliadi99 
SW 24 1,500,000 
SW 25 1,600,000 iqbal prayoga
SW 26 2,000,000 doitsu
SW 27 1,500,000 
SW 28 1,500,000 
SW 29 1,500,000 epoe
SW 30 1,500,000 
SW 31 1,500,000 
SW 32 2,300,000 hendrawb
SW 33 1,500,000 
SW 34 1,500,000 
SW 35 1,500,000 
SW 36 1,600,000 doitsu
SW 37 1,500,000 affandy8
SW 38 1,500,000 e. gartina

SU 01 1,200,000 epoe
SU 02 1,300,000 iqbal prayoga
SU 03 1,500,000 muliadi99
SU 04 1,200,000 
SU 05 1,200,000 
SU 06 1,500,000 wen
SU 07 1,200,000 epoe
SU 08 1,200,000 
SU 09 1,200,000 
SU 10 1,400,000 e. gartina
SU 11 1,200,000 doitsu
SU 12 1,500,000 freddy suryadi
SU 13 1,200,000 
SU 14 1,200,000 epoe
SU 15 1,200,000 
SU 16 1,200,000 
SU 17 1,200,000 
SU 18 1,300,000 ardana
SU 19 1,200,000 
SU 20 1,200,000 
SU 21 1,300,000 reizo29
SU 22 1,200,000 
SU 23 1,200,000 epoe
SU 24 1,200,000 
SU 25 1,200,000 
SU 26 1,400,000 muliadi99
SU 27 1,200,000 fajarhto
SU 28 1,300,000 29kois

----------


## Gavrilla Koi Farm

*Lelang berakhir 1 jam lagi..* :Clock:  :Clock:

----------


## Gavrilla Koi Farm

Peraturan Lelang :
Waktu Lelang : Dimulai pada tanggal 22 Januari 2016 dan berakhir hari Jumat 29 Januari 2016 pukul 21.00 waktu Server KOI's dengan perpanjangan waktu 10 menit. Dalam kurun waktu 21:00-21:10 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 10 menit dari 21:10 , dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.

Contoh : 21.00-21.10 ada yang bid, maka lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21.11-21.20. Jika 21.21-21.30 tidak ada yang bid maka lelang berakhir tapi jika ada yang bid lelang diperpanjang 21.31-21.40 dst.

----------


## Erwin_Indi

SW18 1,6 jt

----------


## Gavrilla Koi Farm

Rekap sementara:

No Ikan Higest Bid Bidder
SW 01 1,500,000 epoe
SW 02 1,600,000 reizo29
SW 03 1,500,000 muliadi99 
SW 04 1,500,000 
SW 05 1,500,000 epoe
SW 06 2,600,000 freddy suryadi
SW 07 1,600,000 hendrawb 
SW 08 1,500,000 epoe
SW 09 1,500,000 
SW 10 1,500,000 
SW 11 1,500,000 e. gartina
SW 12 1,500,000 epoe
SW 13 1,500,000 
SW 14 1,500,000 
SW 15 1,600,000 e. gartina
SW 16 2,000,000 doitsu
SW 17 1,500,000 epoe
SW 18 1,600,000 Erwin_Indi
SW 19 1,500,000 
SW 20 1,600,000 e. gartina
SW 21 1,600,000 29kois
SW 22 1,500,000 fajarhto
SW 23 1,500,000 muliadi99 
SW 24 1,500,000 
SW 25 1,600,000 iqbal prayoga
SW 26 2,000,000 doitsu
SW 27 1,500,000 
SW 28 1,500,000 
SW 29 1,500,000 epoe
SW 30 1,500,000 
SW 31 1,500,000 
SW 32 2,300,000 hendrawb
SW 33 1,500,000 
SW 34 1,500,000 
SW 35 1,500,000 
SW 36 1,600,000 doitsu
SW 37 1,500,000 affandy8
SW 38 1,500,000 e. gartina

SU 01 1,200,000 epoe
SU 02 1,300,000 iqbal prayoga
SU 03 1,500,000 muliadi99
SU 04 1,200,000 
SU 05 1,200,000 
SU 06 1,500,000 wen
SU 07 1,200,000 epoe
SU 08 1,200,000 
SU 09 1,200,000 
SU 10 1,400,000 e. gartina
SU 11 1,200,000 doitsu
SU 12 1,500,000 freddy suryadi
SU 13 1,200,000 
SU 14 1,200,000 epoe
SU 15 1,200,000 
SU 16 1,200,000 
SU 17 1,200,000 
SU 18 1,300,000 ardana
SU 19 1,200,000 
SU 20 1,200,000 
SU 21 1,300,000 reizo29
SU 22 1,200,000 
SU 23 1,200,000 epoe
SU 24 1,200,000 
SU 25 1,200,000 
SU 26 1,400,000 muliadi99
SU 27 1,200,000 fajarhto
SU 28 1,300,000 29kois

----------


## tomahawk

Sw 20 : 1,7jt

----------


## ismail02

Sw 13 Rp. 1,5jt

----------


## Gavrilla Koi Farm

Rekap sementara:

No Ikan Higest Bid Bidder
SW 01 1,500,000 epoe
SW 02 1,600,000 reizo29
SW 03 1,500,000 muliadi99 
SW 04 1,500,000 
SW 05 1,500,000 epoe
SW 06 2,600,000 freddy suryadi
SW 07 1,600,000 hendrawb 
SW 08 1,500,000 epoe
SW 09 1,500,000 
SW 10 1,500,000 
SW 11 1,500,000 e. gartina
SW 12 1,500,000 epoe
SW 13 1,500,000 ismail02
SW 14 1,500,000 
SW 15 1,600,000 e. gartina
SW 16 2,000,000 doitsu
SW 17 1,500,000 epoe
SW 18 1,600,000 Erwin_Indi
SW 19 1,500,000 
SW 20 1,700,000 Tomahawk
SW 21 1,600,000 29kois
SW 22 1,500,000 fajarhto
SW 23 1,500,000 muliadi99 
SW 24 1,500,000 
SW 25 1,600,000 iqbal prayoga
SW 26 2,000,000 doitsu
SW 27 1,500,000 
SW 28 1,500,000 
SW 29 1,500,000 epoe
SW 30 1,500,000 
SW 31 1,500,000 
SW 32 2,300,000 hendrawb
SW 33 1,500,000 
SW 34 1,500,000 
SW 35 1,500,000 
SW 36 1,600,000 doitsu
SW 37 1,500,000 affandy8
SW 38 1,500,000 e. gartina

SU 01 1,200,000 epoe
SU 02 1,300,000 iqbal prayoga
SU 03 1,500,000 muliadi99
SU 04 1,200,000 
SU 05 1,200,000 
SU 06 1,500,000 wen
SU 07 1,200,000 epoe
SU 08 1,200,000 
SU 09 1,200,000 
SU 10 1,400,000 e. gartina
SU 11 1,200,000 doitsu
SU 12 1,500,000 freddy suryadi
SU 13 1,200,000 
SU 14 1,200,000 epoe
SU 15 1,200,000 
SU 16 1,200,000 
SU 17 1,200,000 
SU 18 1,300,000 ardana
SU 19 1,200,000 
SU 20 1,200,000 
SU 21 1,300,000 reizo29
SU 22 1,200,000 
SU 23 1,200,000 epoe
SU 24 1,200,000 
SU 25 1,200,000 
SU 26 1,400,000 muliadi99
SU 27 1,200,000 fajarhto
SU 28 1,300,000 29kois

----------


## hanly

SW 36 Rp 1.7 jt

----------


## doitsu

sw36 jadi2juta

----------


## Gavrilla Koi Farm

Rekap sementara:

No Ikan Higest Bid Bidder
SW 01 1,500,000 epoe
SW 02 1,600,000 reizo29
SW 03 1,500,000 muliadi99 
SW 04 1,500,000 
SW 05 1,500,000 epoe
SW 06 2,600,000 freddy suryadi
SW 07 1,600,000 hendrawb 
SW 08 1,500,000 epoe
SW 09 1,500,000 
SW 10 1,500,000 
SW 11 1,500,000 e. gartina
SW 12 1,500,000 epoe
SW 13 1,500,000 ismail02
SW 14 1,500,000 
SW 15 1,600,000 e. gartina
SW 16 2,000,000 doitsu
SW 17 1,500,000 epoe
SW 18 1,600,000 Erwin_Indi
SW 19 1,500,000 
SW 20 1,700,000 Tomahawk
SW 21 1,600,000 29kois
SW 22 1,500,000 fajarhto
SW 23 1,500,000 muliadi99 
SW 24 1,500,000 
SW 25 1,600,000 iqbal prayoga
SW 26 2,000,000 doitsu
SW 27 1,500,000 
SW 28 1,500,000 
SW 29 1,500,000 epoe
SW 30 1,500,000 
SW 31 1,500,000 
SW 32 2,300,000 hendrawb
SW 33 1,500,000 
SW 34 1,500,000 
SW 35 1,500,000 
SW 36 2.000,000 doitsu
SW 37 1,500,000 affandy8
SW 38 1,500,000 e. gartina

SU 01 1,200,000 epoe
SU 02 1,300,000 iqbal prayoga
SU 03 1,500,000 muliadi99
SU 04 1,200,000 
SU 05 1,200,000 
SU 06 1,500,000 wen
SU 07 1,200,000 epoe
SU 08 1,200,000 
SU 09 1,200,000 
SU 10 1,400,000 e. gartina
SU 11 1,200,000 doitsu
SU 12 1,500,000 freddy suryadi
SU 13 1,200,000 
SU 14 1,200,000 epoe
SU 15 1,200,000 
SU 16 1,200,000 
SU 17 1,200,000 
SU 18 1,300,000 ardana
SU 19 1,200,000 
SU 20 1,200,000 
SU 21 1,300,000 reizo29
SU 22 1,200,000 
SU 23 1,200,000 epoe
SU 24 1,200,000 
SU 25 1,200,000 
SU 26 1,400,000 muliadi99
SU 27 1,200,000 fajarhto
SU 28 1,300,000 29kois

----------


## Gavrilla Koi Farm

Memasuki perpanjangan waktu

----------


## Gavrilla Koi Farm

Perpanjangan waktu sd jam 21.20

----------


## hanly

SW11 Rp 1.6 jt

----------


## Gavrilla Koi Farm

Rekap sementara:

No Ikan Higest Bid Bidder
SW 01 1,500,000 epoe
SW 02 1,600,000 reizo29
SW 03 1,500,000 muliadi99 
SW 04 1,500,000 
SW 05 1,500,000 epoe
SW 06 2,600,000 freddy suryadi
SW 07 1,600,000 hendrawb 
SW 08 1,500,000 epoe
SW 09 1,500,000 
SW 10 1,500,000 
SW 11 1,600,000 hanly
SW 12 1,500,000 epoe
SW 13 1,500,000 ismail02
SW 14 1,500,000 
SW 15 1,600,000 e. gartina
SW 16 2,000,000 doitsu
SW 17 1,500,000 epoe
SW 18 1,600,000 Erwin_Indi
SW 19 1,500,000 
SW 20 1,700,000 Tomahawk
SW 21 1,600,000 29kois
SW 22 1,500,000 fajarhto
SW 23 1,500,000 muliadi99 
SW 24 1,500,000 
SW 25 1,600,000 iqbal prayoga
SW 26 2,000,000 doitsu
SW 27 1,500,000 
SW 28 1,500,000 
SW 29 1,500,000 epoe
SW 30 1,500,000 
SW 31 1,500,000 
SW 32 2,300,000 hendrawb
SW 33 1,500,000 
SW 34 1,500,000 
SW 35 1,500,000 
SW 36 2.000,000 doitsu
SW 37 1,500,000 affandy8
SW 38 1,500,000 e. gartina

SU 01 1,200,000 epoe
SU 02 1,300,000 iqbal prayoga
SU 03 1,500,000 muliadi99
SU 04 1,200,000 
SU 05 1,200,000 
SU 06 1,500,000 wen
SU 07 1,200,000 epoe
SU 08 1,200,000 
SU 09 1,200,000 
SU 10 1,400,000 e. gartina
SU 11 1,200,000 doitsu
SU 12 1,500,000 freddy suryadi
SU 13 1,200,000 
SU 14 1,200,000 epoe
SU 15 1,200,000 
SU 16 1,200,000 
SU 17 1,200,000 
SU 18 1,300,000 ardana
SU 19 1,200,000 
SU 20 1,200,000 
SU 21 1,300,000 reizo29
SU 22 1,200,000 
SU 23 1,200,000 epoe
SU 24 1,200,000 
SU 25 1,200,000 
SU 26 1,400,000 muliadi99
SU 27 1,200,000 fajarhto
SU 28 1,300,000 29kois

----------


## Gavrilla Koi Farm

Silahkan, masih ada waktu bidding sd jam 21.20

----------


## dompie

Ikutan SU28 1.4

----------


## Erwin_Indi

:Smash:  aduh

----------


## dompie

Bid juga SW16 2.1

----------


## Gavrilla Koi Farm

Lelang berakhir. Maaf om Dompie, telat 1 menit hehe...

----------


## Gavrilla Koi Farm

Rekap akhir :

No Ikan Higest Bid Bidder
SW 01 1,500,000 epoe
SW 02 1,600,000 reizo29
SW 03 1,500,000 muliadi99 
SW 04 1,500,000 
SW 05 1,500,000 epoe
SW 06 2,600,000 freddy suryadi
SW 07 1,600,000 hendrawb 
SW 08 1,500,000 epoe
SW 09 1,500,000 
SW 10 1,500,000 
SW 11 1,600,000 hanly
SW 12 1,500,000 epoe
SW 13 1,500,000 ismail02
SW 14 1,500,000 
SW 15 1,600,000 e. gartina
SW 16 2,000,000 doitsu
SW 17 1,500,000 epoe
SW 18 1,600,000 Erwin_Indi
SW 19 1,500,000 
SW 20 1,700,000 Tomahawk
SW 21 1,600,000 29kois
SW 22 1,500,000 fajarhto
SW 23 1,500,000 muliadi99 
SW 24 1,500,000 
SW 25 1,600,000 iqbal prayoga
SW 26 2,000,000 doitsu
SW 27 1,500,000 
SW 28 1,500,000 
SW 29 1,500,000 epoe
SW 30 1,500,000 
SW 31 1,500,000 
SW 32 2,300,000 hendrawb
SW 33 1,500,000 
SW 34 1,500,000 
SW 35 1,500,000 
SW 36 2.000,000 doitsu
SW 37 1,500,000 affandy8
SW 38 1,500,000 e. gartina

SU 01 1,200,000 epoe
SU 02 1,300,000 iqbal prayoga
SU 03 1,500,000 muliadi99
SU 04 1,200,000 
SU 05 1,200,000 
SU 06 1,500,000 wen
SU 07 1,200,000 epoe
SU 08 1,200,000 
SU 09 1,200,000 
SU 10 1,400,000 e. gartina
SU 11 1,200,000 doitsu
SU 12 1,500,000 freddy suryadi
SU 13 1,200,000 
SU 14 1,200,000 epoe
SU 15 1,200,000 
SU 16 1,200,000 
SU 17 1,200,000 
SU 18 1,300,000 ardana
SU 19 1,200,000 
SU 20 1,200,000 
SU 21 1,300,000 reizo29
SU 22 1,200,000 
SU 23 1,200,000 epoe
SU 24 1,200,000 
SU 25 1,200,000 
SU 26 1,400,000 muliadi99
SU 27 1,200,000 fajarhto
SU 28 1,300,000 29kois

Selamat kepada para pemenang dan terima kasih kepada om2 semua yang ikut meramaikan. Untuk konfirmasi pembayaran dan pengiriman bisa via Telp/SMS/WA : 08111588717

----------


## doitsu

matsu and kumonnya hari ini om

----------


## Gavrilla Koi Farm

Besok aja om, kita undi dulu semua nama2 yang ikut berpartisipasi. Seperti yang telah disampaikan, ada 6 nama yang akan keluar dengan no 1 sd no 6.
Nanti nama yang keluar dgn no urut 1 mendapat kesempatan milih pertama, selanjutnya no 2 dst.

----------


## doitsu

sip om terima kasih ,tadi saya ngirim wa .

----------


## Gavrilla Koi Farm

Siap om, terima kasih

----------


## E. Gartina

Hadeuuhhhh.....ilangggg....!!!!

Anyway slmt kpd pemenang lelang

----------


## doitsu

Sdh transper mohon dicek ,

----------


## hanly

Pembayarannya ke rek mana yah

----------


## Gavrilla Koi Farm

> Pembayarannya ke rek mana yah


Udah di confirm kan om Hanly ?

----------


## Gavrilla Koi Farm

Doorprize telah kami undi (video proses undian menyusul), yang menghasilkan 6 pemenang sbb :
1. Doitsu
2. Ardana
3. Riezo29
4. Fajarhto
5. Hendrawb
6. 29kois

No urut 1 dipersilahkan untuk memilih 1 ekor ikan dari 4 video yang telah kami kirim, dilanjutkan dengan no urut 2, dst...
Ikan yang dipilih dapat ditandai dengan cara di capture atau disebutkan ciri2nya. Terima kasih

----------


## doitsu

hahaha aa erick aku dapat door price. thank you gavrilla koi farm

----------


## hanly

Ok sudah, sip. Sudah transfer yah

----------


## E. Gartina

> hahaha aa erick aku dapat door price. thank you gavrilla koi farm


Hahahahahahaah.....si akang om bos bruntung euy..!!! Sy mah dah td mlm
ketiduran,,doorprize juga ga nyangkut....wkwkwkwkwwk

Slmt om doitsu..

----------


## Gavrilla Koi Farm

Selamat malam..

Berikut video pengundian nomor urut doorprize

----------


## Gavrilla Koi Farm

*Payment Status*
No Ikan Higest Bid Bidder Payment
SW 01  1,500,000  epoe 
SW 02  1,600,000  reizo29 lunas
SW 03  1,500,000  muliadi99 
SW 04  1,500,000   
SW 05  1,500,000  epoe 
SW 06  2,600,000  freddy suryadi 
SW 07  1,600,000  hendrawb 
SW 08  1,500,000  epoe 
SW 09  1,500,000   
SW 10  1,500,000   
SW 11  1,600,000  hanly lunas
SW 12  1,500,000  epoe 
SW 13  1,500,000  ismail02 
SW 14  1,500,000   
SW 15  1,600,000  e. gartina 
SW 16  2,000,000  doitsu lunas
SW 17  1,500,000  epoe 
SW 18  1,600,000  erwin_indi lunas
SW 19  1,500,000   
SW 20  1,700,000  tomahawk 
SW 21  1,600,000  29kois 
SW 22  1,500,000  fajarhto 
SW 23  1,500,000  muliadi99 
SW 24  1,500,000   
SW 25  1,600,000  iqbal prayoga lunas
SW 26  2,000,000  doitsu lunas
SW 27  1,500,000   
SW 28  1,500,000   
SW 29  1,500,000  epoe 
SW 30  1,500,000   
SW 31  1,500,000   
SW 32  2,300,000  hendrawb 
SW 33  1,500,000   
SW 34  1,500,000   
SW 35  1,500,000   
SW 36  2,000,000  doitsu lunas
SW 37  1,500,000  affandy8 lunas
SW 38  1,500,000  e. gartina 

SU 01  1,200,000  epoe 
SU 02  1,300,000  iqbal prayoga lunas
SU 03  1,500,000  muliadi99 
SU 04  1,200,000   
SU 05  1,200,000   
SU 06  1,500,000  wen 
SU 07  1,200,000  epoe 
SU 08  1,200,000   
SU 09  1,200,000   
SU 10  1,400,000  e. gartina 
SU 11  1,200,000  doitsu lunas
SU 12  1,500,000  freddy suryadi 
SU 13  1,200,000   
SU 14  1,200,000  epoe 
SU 15  1,200,000   
SU 16  1,200,000   
SU 17  1,200,000   
SU 18  1,300,000  ardana 
SU 19  1,200,000   
SU 20  1,200,000   
SU 21  1,300,000  reizo29 lunas
SU 22  1,200,000   
SU 23  1,200,000  epoe 
SU 24  1,200,000   
SU 25  1,200,000   
SU 26  1,400,000  muliadi99 
SU 27  1,200,000  fajarhto 
SU 28  1,300,000  29kois 

*

Untuk pembayaran bisa ditransfer ke rekening BCA 2831178339 atas nama Vesti Nadari KCP Ujung Berung.
Konfirmasi ongkir, pembayaran dan pengiriman, silahkan hubungi/wa no 08111588717.

Terima kasih banyak atas partisipasinya.*

----------


## Gavrilla Koi Farm

*Selamat Pagi.

Ikan yang tidak terpilih dalam sesi lelang, bagi yang berminat bisa diperoleh dengan harga sesuai open bid dan akan diikutsertakan dalam KC ini. Metode pemilihan ikan ini adalah first come first pick. 
Konfimasi pembelian ikan ini hingga tanggal 2 Februari 2016 jam 20.00 tanpa perpanjangan waktu.

Terima kasih
*
*Group A - Isa Showa*
  

   


   

  





*
 Group B - Okawa Shiro
  

  

  

  

*

----------


## ismail02

Om pembayaran sudah ditrasfer ya om. Bukti trasfer sudah saya info kan via WA. Thq

----------


## E. Gartina

10,19,30 sy ambil om...

Hatur nuhun

----------


## doitsu

> 10,19,30 sy ambil om...
> 
> Hatur nuhun


semua bos tanggung

----------


## Gavrilla Koi Farm

> Om pembayaran sudah ditrasfer ya om. Bukti trasfer sudah saya info kan via WA. Thq


Iya makasih om. Ikan kita kirim hari ini.




> 10,19,30 sy ambil om...
> 
> Hatur nuhun


Ok om erik, kita rekap. Makasih

----------


## doitsu

ikan sdh datang pak dg good condition ,,thank you.

----------


## ismail02

Makasih om ikannya dah nyampe. Mantap om. Saya ambil 1 lg om yg no 24 ya om

----------


## E. Gartina

> semua bos tanggung


Hahahahaha.....bisa aza juragan mah

----------


## Gavrilla Koi Farm

> ikan sdh datang pak dg good condition ,,thank you.



Sama2 om doitsu, makasih.





> Makasih om ikannya dah nyampe. Mantap om. Saya ambil 1 lg om yg no 24 ya om



Makasih om, ok kita rekap yaa.

----------


## Gavrilla Koi Farm

*Payment and Shipment Status*

No Ikan Higest Bid Bidder Payment
SW 01  1,500,000  epoe 
SW 02  1,600,000  reizo29 lunas
SW 03  1,500,000  muliadi99 lunas
SW 04  1,500,000   
SW 05  1,500,000  epoe 
SW 06  2,600,000  freddy suryadi 
SW 07  1,600,000  hendrawb 
SW 08  1,500,000  epoe 
SW 09  1,500,000   
SW 10  1,500,000  e. gartina 
SW 11  1,600,000  hanly lunas
SW 12  1,500,000  epoe 
SW 13  1,500,000  ismail02 delivered
SW 14  1,500,000   
SW 15  1,600,000  e. gartina 
SW 16  2,000,000  doitsu delivered
SW 17  1,500,000  epoe 
SW 18  1,600,000  erwin_indi lunas
SW 19  1,500,000  e. gartina 
SW 20  1,700,000  tomahawk delivered
SW 21  1,600,000  29kois 
SW 22  1,500,000  fajarhto 
SW 23  1,500,000  muliadi99 lunas
SW 24  1,500,000 ismail02
SW 25  1,600,000  iqbal prayoga lunas
SW 26  2,000,000  doitsu delivered
SW 27  1,500,000   
SW 28  1,500,000   
SW 29  1,500,000  epoe 
SW 30  1,500,000  e. gartina 
SW 31  1,500,000   
SW 32  2,300,000  hendrawb 
SW 33  1,500,000   
SW 34  1,500,000   
SW 35  1,500,000   
SW 36  2,000,000  doitsu delivered
SW 37  1,500,000  affandy8 delivered
SW 38  1,500,000  e. gartina 
  i i
SU 01  1,200,000  epoe 
SU 02  1,300,000  iqbal prayoga lunas
SU 03  1,500,000  muliadi99 lunas
SU 04  1,200,000   
SU 05  1,200,000   
SU 06  1,500,000  wen lunas
SU 07  1,200,000  epoe 
SU 08  1,200,000   
SU 09  1,200,000   
SU 10  1,400,000  e. gartina 
SU 11  1,200,000  doitsu delivered
SU 12  1,500,000  freddy suryadi 
SU 13  1,200,000   
SU 14  1,200,000  epoe 
SU 15  1,200,000   
SU 16  1,200,000   
SU 17  1,200,000   
SU 18  1,300,000  ardana 
SU 19  1,200,000   
SU 20  1,200,000   
SU 21  1,300,000  reizo29 lunas
SU 22  1,200,000   
SU 23  1,200,000  epoe 
SU 24  1,200,000   
SU 25  1,200,000   
SU 26  1,400,000  muliadi99 lunas
SU 27  1,200,000  fajarhto 
SU 28  1,300,000  29kois 

*Untuk area JKT dan sekitarnya, ikan akan dikirim tanggal 5 Feb 2016.*

----------


## Gavrilla Koi Farm

*Payment and Shipment Status

No Ikan Higest Bid Bidder Payment
SW 01 1,500,000 epoe 
SW 02 1,600,000 reizo29 lunas
SW 03 1,500,000 muliadi99 lunas
SW 04 1,500,000 
SW 05 1,500,000 epoe 
SW 06 2,600,000 freddy suryadi 
SW 07 1,600,000 hendrawb 
SW 08 1,500,000 epoe 
SW 09 1,500,000 
SW 10 1,500,000 e. gartina lunas
SW 11 1,600,000 hanly lunas
SW 12 1,500,000 epoe 
SW 13 1,500,000 ismail02 delivered
SW 14 1,500,000 
SW 15 1,600,000 e. gartina lunas
SW 16 2,000,000 doitsu delivered
SW 17 1,500,000 epoe 
SW 18 1,600,000 erwin_indi lunas
SW 19 1,500,000 e. gartina lunas
SW 20 1,700,000 tomahawk delivered
SW 21 1,600,000 29kois 
SW 22 1,500,000 fajarhto 
SW 23 1,500,000 muliadi99 lunas
SW 24 1,500,000 ismail02
SW 25 1,600,000 iqbal prayoga lunas
SW 26 2,000,000 doitsu delivered
SW 27 1,500,000 
SW 28 1,500,000 
SW 29 1,500,000 epoe 
SW 30 1,500,000 e. gartina lunas
SW 31 1,500,000 
SW 32 2,300,000 hendrawb 
SW 33 1,500,000 
SW 34 1,500,000 
SW 35 1,500,000 
SW 36 2,000,000 doitsu delivered
SW 37 1,500,000 affandy8 delivered
SW 38 1,500,000 e. gartina lunas
i i
SU 01 1,200,000 epoe 
SU 02 1,300,000 iqbal prayoga lunas
SU 03 1,500,000 muliadi99 lunas
SU 04 1,200,000 
SU 05 1,200,000 
SU 06 1,500,000 wen lunas
SU 07 1,200,000 epoe 
SU 08 1,200,000 
SU 09 1,200,000 
SU 10 1,400,000 e. gartina lunas
SU 11 1,200,000 doitsu delivered
SU 12 1,500,000 freddy suryadi 
SU 13 1,200,000 
SU 14 1,200,000 epoe 
SU 15 1,200,000 
SU 16 1,200,000 
SU 17 1,200,000 
SU 18 1,300,000 ardana 
SU 19 1,200,000 
SU 20 1,200,000 
SU 21 1,300,000 reizo29 lunas
SU 22 1,200,000 
SU 23 1,200,000 epoe 
SU 24 1,200,000 
SU 25 1,200,000 
SU 26 1,400,000 muliadi99 lunas
SU 27 1,200,000 fajarhto 
SU 28 1,300,000 29kois 

Untuk area JKT dan sekitarnya, ikan akan dikirim tanggal 5 Feb 2016.*

----------


## epoe

*kalau mau, ambil jatah saya giih....*

----------


## Gavrilla Koi Farm

Payment and Shipment Status

No Ikan Higest Bid Bidder Payment
SW 01 1,500,000 epoe delivered
SW 02 1,600,000 reizo29 delivered
SW 03 1,500,000 muliadi99 delivered
SW 04 1,500,000 
SW 05 1,500,000 epoe delivered
SW 06 2,600,000 freddy suryadi 
SW 07 1,600,000 hendrawb delivered
SW 08 1,500,000 epoe delivered
SW 09 1,500,000 
SW 10 1,500,000 e. gartina delivered
SW 11 1,600,000 hanly paid
SW 12 1,500,000 epoe delivered
SW 13 1,500,000 ismail02 delivered
SW 14 1,500,000 
SW 15 1,600,000 e. gartina delivered
SW 16 2,000,000 doitsu delivered
SW 17 1,500,000 epoe delivered
SW 18 1,600,000 erwin_indi delivered
SW 19 1,500,000 e. gartina delivered
SW 20 1,700,000 tomahawk delivered
SW 21 1,600,000 29kois paid
SW 22 1,500,000 fajarhto delivered
SW 23 1,500,000 muliadi99 delivered
SW 24 1,500,000 ismail02 delivered
SW 25 1,600,000 iqbal prayoga delivered
SW 26 2,000,000 doitsu delivered
SW 27 1,500,000 
SW 28 1,500,000 
SW 29 1,500,000 epoe delivered
SW 30 1,500,000 e. gartina delivered
SW 31 1,500,000 
SW 32 2,300,000 hendrawb delivered 
SW 33 1,500,000 hendrawb delivered
SW 34 1,500,000 
SW 35 1,500,000 
SW 36 2,000,000 doitsu delivered
SW 37 1,500,000 affandy8 delivered
SW 38 1,500,000 e. gartina delivered

SU 01 1,200,000 epoe delivered
SU 02 1,300,000 iqbal prayoga delivered
SU 03 1,500,000 muliadi99 delivered
SU 04 1,200,000 
SU 05 1,200,000 
SU 06 1,500,000 wen delivered
SU 07 1,200,000 epoe delivered
SU 08 1,200,000 
SU 09 1,200,000 
SU 10 1,400,000 e. gartina delivered
SU 11 1,200,000 doitsu delivered
SU 12 1,500,000 freddy suryadi 
SU 13 1,200,000 
SU 14 1,200,000 epoe delivered
SU 15 1,200,000 
SU 16 1,200,000 
SU 17 1,200,000 
SU 18 1,300,000 ardana paid
SU 19 1,200,000 
SU 20 1,200,000 
SU 21 1,300,000 reizo29 delivered
SU 22 1,200,000 
SU 23 1,200,000 epoe delivered
SU 24 1,200,000 
SU 25 1,200,000 
SU 26 1,400,000 muliadi99 delivered
SU 27 1,200,000 fajarhto delivered
SU 28 1,300,000 29kois paid

Terima kasih banyak atas seluruh partisipasinya. 

Happy keeping, semoga perkembangannya bagus2 semua  ::

----------


## hanly

Thank you atas ikannya  ::

----------


## Gavrilla Koi Farm

Payment and Shipment Status

 No Ikan Higest Bid Bidder Payment
 SW 01 1,500,000 epoe delivered
 SW 02 1,600,000 reizo29 delivered
 SW 03 1,500,000 muliadi99 delivered
 SW 04 1,500,000 
 SW 05 1,500,000 epoe delivered
 SW 06 2,600,000 freddy suryadi canceled
 SW 07 1,600,000 hendrawb delivered
 SW 08 1,500,000 epoe delivered
 SW 09 1,500,000 
 SW 10 1,500,000 e. gartina delivered
 SW 11 1,600,000 hanly delivered
 SW 12 1,500,000 epoe delivered
 SW 13 1,500,000 ismail02 delivered
 SW 14 1,500,000 
 SW 15 1,600,000 e. gartina delivered
 SW 16 2,000,000 doitsu delivered
 SW 17 1,500,000 epoe delivered
 SW 18 1,600,000 erwin_indi delivered
 SW 19 1,500,000 e. gartina delivered
 SW 20 1,700,000 tomahawk delivered
 SW 21 1,600,000 29kois canceled
 SW 22 1,500,000 fajarhto delivered
 SW 23 1,500,000 muliadi99 delivered
 SW 24 1,500,000 ismail02 delivered
 SW 25 1,600,000 iqbal prayoga delivered
 SW 26 2,000,000 doitsu delivered
 SW 27 1,500,000 
 SW 28 1,500,000 
 SW 29 1,500,000 epoe delivered
 SW 30 1,500,000 e. gartina delivered
 SW 31 1,500,000 
 SW 32 2,300,000 hendrawb delivered 
 SW 33 1,500,000 hendrawb delivered
 SW 34 1,500,000 
 SW 35 1,500,000 
 SW 36 2,000,000 doitsu delivered
 SW 37 1,500,000 affandy8 delivered
 SW 38 1,500,000 e. gartina delivered

 SU 01 1,200,000 epoe delivered
 SU 02 1,300,000 iqbal prayoga delivered
 SU 03 1,500,000 muliadi99 delivered
 SU 04 1,200,000 
 SU 05 1,200,000 
 SU 06 1,500,000 wen delivered
 SU 07 1,200,000 epoe delivered
 SU 08 1,200,000 
 SU 09 1,200,000 
 SU 10 1,400,000 e. gartina delivered
 SU 11 1,200,000 doitsu delivered
 SU 12 1,500,000 freddy suryadi canceled
 SU 13 1,200,000 
 SU 14 1,200,000 epoe delivered
 SU 15 1,200,000 
 SU 16 1,200,000 
 SU 17 1,200,000 
 SU 18 1,300,000 ardana delivered
 SU 19 1,200,000 
 SU 20 1,200,000 
 SU 21 1,300,000 reizo29 delivered
 SU 22 1,200,000 
 SU 23 1,200,000 epoe delivered
 SU 24 1,200,000 
 SU 25 1,200,000 
 SU 26 1,400,000 muliadi99 delivered
 SU 27 1,200,000 fajarhto delivered
 SU 28 1,300,000 29kois canceled

----------


## Gavrilla Koi Farm

Untuk SW06, SW21, SU12 dan SU28 dibatalkan oleh pesertanya dengan alasan yang bisa kita terima, jadi status keempat ikan tersebut dibatalkan dari kepesertaan KC ini.

Terima kasih banyat atas partisipasinya.

----------


## Gavrilla Koi Farm

*Selamat Siang..
*
Penjurian KC Gavrilla Koi akan dilakukan di minggu pertama Oktober 2016, untuk itu mohon agar seluruh peserta mengirimkan update berupa foto dan video dari masing-masing ikan ke wa 08111-588-717 paling lambat tanggal 1 Oktober 2016.

Terima kasih.

----------


## Gavrilla Koi Farm

Update KC dari Om Muliadi99 yang kita terima melalui wa:

SW 03

http://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/gavrillakoifarm/Update%20KC/SW%2003_zpsz8vbphef.jpg


https://youtu.be/XHKyQ75BIJM


SW 23

http://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/gavrillakoifarm/Update%20KC/SW%2023_zpsmn6oqqmn.jpg

https://youtu.be/2TnXn-SV4kw


SU 03

http://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/gavrillakoifarm/Update%20KC/SU%2003_zpslkulp7wg.jpg

https://youtu.be/JXK2-JSBfxc


SU 26

http://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/gavrillakoifarm/Update%20KC/SU%2026_zpsf9rn47ch.jpg

https://youtu.be/KEXSZDZN_6w

----------


## Gavrilla Koi Farm

Update KC dari Om Muliadi99 yang kita terima melalui wa:
*
SW 03*



https://youtu.be/XHKyQ75BIJM


*SW 23

*

https://youtu.be/2TnXn-SV4kw

*SU 03

*

https://youtu.be/JXK2-JSBfxc

*SU 26

*

https://youtu.be/KEXSZDZN_6w

----------


## iqbalprayoga

Ijin update SU 02, ukuran 43 cm:



https://youtu.be/xQBuvEjDqoc

----------


## Gavrilla Koi Farm

*Update KC dari Om Epoe

SW 01







SW 05








*

----------


## Gavrilla Koi Farm

*SW 08







SW 12




*

----------


## Gavrilla Koi Farm

*SW 17







SW 29




*

----------


## pieth

> *Update KC dari Om Epoe
> 
> SW 01
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ini bagus om epoee . Keepingan suhu memang beda  :Clap2:

----------


## Gavrilla Koi Farm

*Update KC dari Om E. Gartina

SW 10







SW 15







*

----------


## Gavrilla Koi Farm

*Update KC dari Om E. Gartina

SW 19







SW 30







*

----------


## Gavrilla Koi Farm

*Update KC dari Om E. Gartina

SW 38







SU 10




*

----------


## Gavrilla Koi Farm

*Update KC dari Om Tomahawk:

SW 20




*

----------


## m_riza_h

Update KC SU 01 size 49cm



Video :
https://youtu.be/qx20vPXMThw?t=1

----------


## m_riza_h

Update KC SU07 size 50cm


Update KC SU14 Size 40cm


Video :
https://youtu.be/fEsxBwxesHs

----------


## Gavrilla Koi Farm

Update KC terakhir yang kami terima pada tanggal 1 Oktober 2016 dari Om Doitsu melalui wa:

*SW 16




*

----------


## Gavrilla Koi Farm

Total Ikan KC sebanyak 44 ekor, dengan jumlah ikan yang diterima updatenya sebanyak 22 ekor.

Rincian Hadiah sebagai berikut:

*
Showa

*Nilai penjualan: Rp. 45.100.000,-
Juara 1 (5%) Rp. 2.255.000,-
Juara 2 (3%) Rp. 1.353.000,-
Juara 3 (2%) Rp. 902.000,-

*Shiro

*Nilai penjualan: Rp. 20.500.000,-
Juara 1 (5%) Rp. 1.025.000,- 
Juara 2 (3%) Rp. 615.000,-
Juara 3 (2%) Rp. 410.000,-

Penjurian akan dilakukan dalam minggu ini, dan diharapkan hasil penjurian bias diumumkan paling lambat tanggal 8 Oktober 2016.

----------


## Gavrilla Koi Farm

Selamat pagi,

Penjurian untuk KC Gavrilla telah dilakukan dengan hasil sebagai berikut:
*
Showa

Juara 1 : SW17 Epoe* (Body paling berisi, sumi paling baik, memiliki shiroji yang baik, tetapi beni sedikit orange karena ketarik oleh pertumbuhan body yang berisi)
* Juara 2 : SW20 Tomahawk* (Pertumbuhan baik, shiroji baik tetapi sumi masih belum finish)
*Juara 3 : SW38 E. Gartina* (Paling finish walaupun sumi belum mengkilap)

*
Shiro
*
*Juara 1 : SU07 Epoe* (Pertumbuhan paling besar, sumi paling baik, memiliki shiroji yang baik dan pola yang bagus)
*Juara 2 : SU26 Muliadi99* (Pertumbuhan baik, sumi dan shiroji juga baik)
*Juara 3 : SU 01 Epoe* (Pertumbuhan baik, sumi dan shiroji juga baik)


*Selamat kepada para pemenang*

----------


## pieth

Selamat om epoe sapu bersih juara 1 nya nih hehe

----------


## muliadi99

Selamat buat para pemenang...
Terima kasih Gavrila Koi Farm. Hadiahnya sudah diterima.
Good luck...

----------


## tomahawk

Terima Kasih Gavrila... Hadiah langsung dikirim

----------


## fachni

Nice guys finish last...
52cm now...


Link videonya
https://youtu.be/cpiu25RNr_8

----------


## pieth

> Nice guys finish last...
> 52cm now...
> 
> 
> Link videonya
> https://youtu.be/cpiu25RNr_8


Wah sayang sekali telat updatenya. Bagus om showa nya

----------


## fachni

Lg dinas jauh sy om pieth 😅

----------

